# Bev/new Veos/I'm sooo impatient...



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

..........


----------



## bev (Jan 15, 2010)

WIIIIPPPWAAAAAAPPAAAALLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

(long for wipwappallooola)

We got ours today!

Sorry Lou - i dont mean to gloat - much.....

Seriously though - it only came today and i was told this news about 10 days ago i think. Anyway - it arrived in the smallest box i have ever seen - no bells  - no whistles - nothing.....

But - i wont be changing it today - because we have a sensor on and i dont know if the data will transfer and i dont want to lose it all.

I would badger them Lou - because i made 2 phonecalls chasing ours up. I didnt get any skins with it - but will ask our med rep if she can send some. Feels odd having 2 pumps in the house! Do you think they will just overhaul the old ones with new software?Bev

p.s. Lou - you could be a tad naughty and tell them this one has a problem with delivery of insulin or something?


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

..........


----------



## bev (Jan 15, 2010)

Lou - unfortunately your not allowed to choose another colour!:

Alex had set his heart on trying a blue one (he has silver or clear) - but when they rang i asked could we choose the colour and she said no we have to have like for like!

Good tip about the skins - WHAT IS IT ALL ABOUT KEEPING SKINS TO THEMSELVES - WHY ARE THEY SO PRECIOUS?

Our rep was VERY reluctant to give us one - then we lost it on the way home!

Then we went for training and she gave us another one - reluctantly - and guess what - we lost it - again!

The pumps cost ?3000 - and the skins must cost pennies to produce - but they wont give us any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pumpies are coming from Holland - so if you are told yours has been sent - dont hold your breath Lou!

I love the fact that 29 people have read this and not one has commented! He he:Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

...........


----------



## bev (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Haha!
> 
> No colours? This is NOT good news. I also opted for silver (if I am being terminologically correct we say "moonshine"!) I thought A had black for somer eason? Maybe I am thinking of Pats E? Do you remember when all this started, I hated the pink? Now I desperately, desperately want one! I found the plane one we have very....plain. Oh well.
> 
> ...



Lou, think about it. I havent sent Alex back to them in the post..........Bev


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

..........


----------



## bev (Jan 16, 2010)

Lou, you asked me if they were using the same ones we had sent back - but i hadnt sent Alex's back as he was still wearing it!

I like the jellybean one - but Alex not so keen - but thanks for the offer anyway. I will ring them on monday and beg for one!Bev x


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 16, 2010)

............


----------

